# which plow to buy



## tkhill (Oct 16, 2012)

moose plow vs eagle plow for a 3010 mule ? which one is better? thanks for your in put!


----------



## 450foreman04 (Sep 23, 2010)

I have the eagle gen II for my atv and love it. Easy on easy off. Able to raise it higher than a standard plow. To take the wheeler ice fishing I can have the plow off in 10 sec and back on in 15 sec.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

I really like my Eagle plow. I can't remember hearing anything bad about the Moose plows... only positives. However, given where the Moose is made, and where the Eagle is made (U.S.A), I choose the Eagle and haven't regretted it.


----------



## EquityGreen (Jan 15, 2011)

This is the first year we have an Atv I've got a Polaris sportsman 800 with a 66" eagle v blade. I love it! What used to take us an hour for sidewalks on one of our bigger associations now takes 5 minutes. So worth the investment!


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Will it handle a Boss Sport plow?


----------



## livergsp (Aug 13, 2011)

*That is why I bought an Eagle...*



Dave T;1540033 said:


> I really like my Eagle plow. I can't remember hearing anything bad about the Moose plows... only positives. However, given where the Moose is made, and where the Eagle is made (U.S.A), I choose the Eagle and haven't regretted it.


Best price was from promarkdotcom.
Eagle customer service was great when I received an older model belly plate they simply made me A new one and sent it to me at no cost.

Scott


----------



## nebo (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm getting ready to buy a plow for my 3010 and I'm curious how the op came out on his purchase and install, and what you ended up with.

Great input form everyone.....keep coming.Thumbs Up


----------

